# I rooted the Acer A500



## M3G4TR0N_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I did it with the XDA's version, but modified some of the programs to fix the errors. ( though sometimes I may over think it ). I will upload the modified files for you to add to your " root-3.2.1 " folder. Soon, VERY SOON.


----------

